# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  How to find your passion

## L

*Passion comes from success*

Passion-cycle-11.png
Passion-cycle-21.png
Your passion is not going to find you - you need to get out there and do stuff, be active and all that  ::):

----------


## L

*âThree simple rules in life. 1. If you do not go after what you want, youâll never have it. 2. If you do not ask, the answer will always be no. 3. If you do not step forward, you will always be in the same place.â âUnknown*

----------


## Chantellabella

I met Maya Angelou back in the 80's. I had about 30 seconds to speak to her. I asked her how I can succeed at a goal in my life.

She answered, "The only person who will stop you is you..............so don't stop trying."

That helped me find my passion to help kids get on the right road in life. I do early literacy with parents and give teens a place to belong in my job. I don't want to ever see a teen die again like I did as a counselor for juveniles on probation.

So my passion is to plant seeds of empowerment.

----------


## Sainnot

Interesting theory, I think it has a lot of truth to it. Gotta put lots of effort into things before they can Be your passion.

----------

